# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Keine Schwimmwestenpflicht mehr am Gardasee

## Finnenkratzer

na endlich...

Keine Schwimmwestenpflicht mehr am Gardasee

http://www.surf-magazin.de/smo/surf_...9&subnav=reise

----------


## Unregistriert

leider noch ganze 2 monate  :Frown: 
aber dann ises soweit  :Smile:

----------


## Unregistriert

Bin dort ehrlich gesagt noch nie mit Weste gesurft. Ist doch alles nur Hype. Die paar Leutchen, die sich erwischen lassen...langsame Tourisurfer. Aber trotzdem gut, dass das Thema durch ist.

Aber: Beim Stoppen und Aussteigen (Pannen/Nothalt) auf allen Straen in ganz Italien ist die gelbe, reflektierende Warnweste vorgeschrieben. Das Mitfhren auch.

Wir kommen zu dem Schluss: Die Italiener lieben Westen!
- Schwimmwesten
- Warnwesten
- Spaghetti Weste(r)n

----------


## Unregistriert

fr alle dies noch nicht wissen: Die Warnwesten sind auch in sterreich Pflicht! Also schon rechtzeitig am Weg zum Lago die Westerl ins Auto schmeien.

----------


## Unregistriert

gibts denn jetzt schon sonderangebote fr auftriebswesten?
Hab nmlich noch keine und wollte im juli an den gardasee.
Da gilt die pflicht ja noch  :Frown:

----------


## JOE

Also ganz abgeschafft ist das Ganze nicht.
Lese hier: http://www.gardasurf.info

Grsse Joachim

----------

